# Fish flakes...do they expire?



## curefan (14 Oct 2014)

Hi,
I have Tetra min flakes that are well over a year old.....do they go off or loose any goodness?
Fish still eat them.
I usually buy them in 1000ml container as its cheaper to buy big containers!
Thanks, Dave.


----------



## darren636 (14 Oct 2014)

Yeah, they spoil , same as any food stuff.
My fish are tiny, even the smallest food pouch lasts forever.  I renew my food every few months.
Some people buy in bulk, remove what they need for a month and seal the main container air tight.

If possible, have 2-3 different foods on the go, with varying nutrients/ minerals. This will help keep fish healthy.
I have at least 9 staple foods from multiple manufacturers Plus they get algae wafers, cucumber, melon, courgette , lettuce and the occasional bit if chicken and live microworm.  Fish go nuts for microworm.


----------



## GlassWalker (14 Oct 2014)

Agreed with above. I do have a lot of tanks so most foods wont last in my house anyway. There will still be value provided by the food, but it may start to lack some of their nutritional value over time. I also like to mix types to help increase the possible coverage by different foods, as well as various frozen too.

I still use any old food I get as long as it isn't obviously off e.g. from buying used tanks. But I only mix in a small quantity into the overall feed mix. This is more from me not wanting to waste anything.

The price differential for foods (and other aquatic goods) is annoying. I know fixed costs start to dominate at smaller scales, but I'm often looking at products thinking "for 1.5x the price I get 3x as much" and trying to work out the best value point before the size gets too silly. I might have miscalculated in the case of remineralisation salt and probably have 5 years+ supply now. Wont be short in a while, but at least that doesn't go off.


----------



## Edvet (14 Oct 2014)

Vitamins will degrade through oxygenation, when kept warm/moist moulds can grow. Opened can's shoulbe kept cold and dry (a plastic container with some anti-moist packets in the fridge is best), not on top of the tank or in the tankroom. Buy small can's so you finish it in 3/4 weeks. Frozen foods can store longer, live foods are a nice alternative


----------



## dw1305 (14 Oct 2014)

Hi all,
I don't get through much dry food (the fish mainly get live food), so I keep the main bulk in the freezer and just get a small amount out and then keep it in the fridge in a sealed container.

Before that I used to throw any old food away every year, which meant I was throwing away more than the the fish ate.

cheers Darrel


----------



## curefan (14 Oct 2014)

Thanks lads....maybe i will dump them old flakes and get some fresh ones (in a smaller amount!!). I have some frozen food too, must get some live food too!


----------



## roadmaster (14 Oct 2014)

I usually purchase three or four kinds of flake food in smaller containers(so they don't go bad as quickly,) and mix em all up in small plastic tub and store in the fridge.
Cichlid crisps,Ocean nutrition,tetra flake.
I do same for pellet foods for bottom feeders loaches,cory's,plecos.


----------



## dw1305 (14 Oct 2014)

Hi all, 





curefan said:


> must get some live food too!


 Grindal and micro/Banana Worms are very low maintenance, and all fish seem to like them.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sciencefiction (14 Oct 2014)

I keep intending to buy some micro or grindal worms but not available around here. But it's a great idea.
My dry food too doesn't last long because of multiple tanks but I keep the containers in the freezer and take out only whatever the fish can eat for a week or two.


----------



## Edvet (15 Oct 2014)

sciencefiction said:


> not available around here


 Where are you from?


----------



## sciencefiction (15 Oct 2014)

Edvet said:


> Where are you from?



Rep of Ireland, small city and not many fish shops around and they don't sell live fish food locally. I suppose I can get some online delivered.


----------



## darren636 (15 Oct 2014)

You can buy starter cultures of microworm . very cheap.  Just mix up some ready break in an old ice cream tub and add culture.


----------



## sanj (17 Oct 2014)

Adding to the above, store dry foods in dark preferebly cool storage (fridge), minimize air contact; air tight container and if in sealed bags expell as much air as possible. I often have to do six monthly checks and throw away some.


----------

